# توليد غاز الكلور أو ماء جافيل للاستخدام في التعقيم للماء للمسابح ومحطات المياه



## chemnoor (11 مارس 2013)

لمن لديه استهلاك كبير للماء يمكنه تركيب جهاز يولد غاز الكلور أو ماء جافيل يوصل على انبوب مرور الماء يستهلك الجهاز محلول لملح الطعام والكهرباء لتوليد غاز الكلور الذي يمتص مباشرة من قبل الماء ويتم التحضير وفق التركيز المطلوب للتعقيم مباشرةكما يمكن تحضير محاليل ذات تركيز كلور أعلى عند الحاجةمبدأ الجهاز هو مسريين من مادة ناقلة مناسبة مطبق بينهما جهد 4.5 فولت تقريبا يمر الماء بين المسريين بعد مزجه مع ملح الطعامالجهاز يمكن تصنيعه محلياً أو استيراده من الصين يدعة باللغة الإنكليزية لمن يريد البحث عنهon site chlorine generatorكما توجد نماذج أوربية منهإذا كنت ترغب في مشروع لإنتاج هكذا جهاز فيمكنني تقديم العون


----------

